

Sugru - hack things better - laika4000
http://www.sugru.com/

======
rflrob
"People are natural hackers, we've just got out of the habit of it"

This is put so well I don't know what to add to it.

------
limmeau
Unfortunately, their first production run is already sold out. Would have made
a nice gift for geeks.

~~~
Oompa
And they don't list prices. I feel like this could easily be too expensive to
make it worth it for many people.

~~~
jfno67
Yes they should have left the prices up, I ordered some and it was 7 GBP or
about 11-12 USD. This included international shipping.

They had different pack options, but I think all the options were the same
price. I got the option 1: 5 X 10g pack and 5 X 5g pack all for 7GBP. They had
one option for one 100g pack, so the others were probably combinations between
75g and 100g total weight.

------
pierrefar
It seems to be a silicone elastomer covered in a European patent: EP2089465,
equivalent to the WIPO patent WO/2008/065406:
[http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?WO=2008065406&IA=GB2...](http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?WO=2008065406&IA=GB2007004580&DISPLAY=DESC)

------
aristus
You used to be able to buy something like this at Pearl or other craft
centers. It comes in sheets you heat in water in the microwave and shape to
fit. My mom had a set of screwdrivers with custom grips. I think it was called
thermal decorative plastic.

edit:

<http://www.craft-products.com/polyform-plastic.asp>

<http://www.wisdomking.com/product/aquaplast-t-18>

seems to be called "moldable craft plastic" or similar

~~~
mey
this appears to be some sort of silicone compound vacuum packed with a
softening agent that evaporates in ~30min and finishes in 24hrs. So don't need
to heat prior to use, and probably a bit more flexible once cured

------
mrbad101
How much different from say, JB Weld is this?

I know firsthand that JB Weld is horribly messy, and smells bad as well.

Maybe they fixed those problems?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
With minimal research it seems that JB Weld is epoxy resin and cures to be
hard and unyielding. Sugru seems to cure to a silicone finish, and hence is
firm but yielding. Sugru also appears to be more adhesive - JB Weld has to be
moulded around something to make it adhere.

Its properties are here : <http://sugru.com/about/> : and even to my first
glance it seems completely different from JB Weld. Did you bother to look at
the web site before asking your question?

------
clopey
Reminds me of Polymorph - looks like useful stuff to have around the place.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfcBWnOqr6s>

------
mariorz
so kind of like epoxy puddy: [http://www.made-in-
china.com/showroom/injoy365/product-detai...](http://www.made-in-
china.com/showroom/injoy365/product-detailZqjxQoRCXgkJ/China-SD-Epoxy-
Putty.html)

[http://www.lareynademesones.com.mx/catalog/images/K02-002.jp...](http://www.lareynademesones.com.mx/catalog/images/K02-002.jpg)

